

Vim Color Scheme Test - SandB0x
http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.html

======
blahedo
The linked page _explicitly_ asks you to link to the top level: "Do your
friends a favor. Link to the front page instead. Thanks!" Which makes more
sense anyway. So:

<http://code.google.com/p/vimcolorschemetest/>

~~~
SandB0x
Sorry, I scrolled right past that. Unable to change the submitted link, so
thanks for the correction.

------
dylanz
I find it very helpful to start with a blank color file, and build from there.
I've been using my own personal file for quite a while now, and it consists of
about 3 colors, and some highlights. I like the simplicity of it, as a lot of
the scheme's I've tried have used too many colors and proved to be distracting
to me. Just my .02!

------
godDLL
Consistently times out about half-way down every time for me. So half the
preview iframes are left blank by the script.

~~~
mhansen
It's a webkit bug - it won't load more than 200 iframes.

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16184>

------
yurifury
Thanks for posting this, just today I was browsing <http://www.vi-
improved.org/color_sampler_pack/> and wondering how the colouring was done in
HTML (assuming that's what the link uses...)

~~~
amix
Vim has an useful :TOhtml function that converts Vim syntax highlighting to
HTML. Read more about it here:
<http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/syntax.html#:TOhtml>

------
Hates_
Zenburn is still my favourite colour scheme. Shame the preview for it doesn't
seem to work on that page.

------
Locke1689
Wombat, if I may.

------
Vitaly
for a TextMate like scheme try vividchalk

------
erlanger
Desert.

~~~
sophacles
I used to go with that, then I found zenburn. When I go with desert (forgot to
download zenburn to a laptop... ) I have to darken bgcolor.

